# Alternative double seat collar clamps for TCR?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Silly question...
Part in question:
http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-PA/partsaccessories/indoorcycling/333/26018/

I'm/it's not dying or anything, but I was curious to what other options there are to play with aesthetics. Noticed Origin8 has one that's distinguished with a cutout and offset. But that's nothing, well, interesting to look at. Hoping for color at least?


----------

